# When to feed Market Goats with excerising.



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

When is best to feed market goats before or after they are excerised? 

I was thinking about it and thought I wonder if it is best to do their sprints after they eat so the protein can work to build muscle or does it not work that way? Or does it even make a difference?
What is everyone experience with feeding before or feeding after excerising? 
Thanks for any input..


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyone have any opinions on this?


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

With market sheep, I generally exercise before I feed


----------

